

Lispy Abuse of Ruby. Marriage Made In Hell. - hayeah
http://metacircus.com/hacking/2011/09/07/lispy-abuse-of-ruby-syntax.html

======
Kafka
I'll get straight to the elephant in the room and I'm even ignorant enough to
ask it before I tried to find out myself (though at gun point I would lean
more towards one that the other). Is it homoiconic?

------
jinushaun
I am now convinced that the standard Ruby syntax is itself a DSL.

~~~
hayeah
Not only is it proven, it is also tested.

I am not a genius like Knuth, who only needs to prove things.

